# Calming an all-wound-up Peeper, Squeaker or Squab



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All, 


I do not think I ever mentioned it before, but, in case you do not have a ready method for this, here is a brief description of mine, and I have been pretty satisfied with it working nicely for them.

With this method, one can u-s-u-a-l-l-y get them calmed down to where they will nap...and, if you lay down with them, keeping them in your cupped or slightly cupped Hand, so long as you keep your eyes 'closed' ( and they WILL watch for this!) , they will tend to doze, day-dream, preen, or nap calmly in only the bottom Hand of the Hand-Nest, in ambbient light, with the top Hand having been slowly pulled away...

Anyway, one way to 'quiet' an otherwise all-the-time, every-time-you-look-at-them, all-wound-up Peeper or Squeaker -

...is to hold them in a kind of Hand-Nest, with one Hand off center a little under them, and, to have the other Hand over them off center a little, and so their head top is in the palm of one's hand, with their face in the heel of one's palm...top Hand's fingers laying on their back and wing sides ( when they are big enough for that to occur ) 

...and...AND...most importantly, to gently 'tap' their back with a finger tip, more like a rythmic pressing, about four or five soft taps or presses per second...

This, u-s-u-a-l-l-y gets them calmed down in a few seconds, and if one stay with it, they may even nap while being held that way...

Now, of course, tiny Babys are too small for this, or will nap anyway, and they will nap nicely enough just in Hand Nest...but, the older ones, are more for whom this is intended.


Possibly, it resembles, or evokes some calming semblence, to a Parent's Heartbeat when sitting on them...or for older Adolesents or Juveniles, relives the memory and calming association from when they were of an age where their Parents still would do that. 


Soothing Oooos, or Coos or Mmmmmms or other sounds likely are a good compliment or accompanyment for this also of course...fadeing off to nothing as they doze off...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, you're making me sleepy.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, Phil, I've found that petting my babies right on the top of their back makes them really calm. Takes them from wing flapping, squeaking mayhem to calm, quiet little babies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmmmmm, can I be next? (the devil made me say that!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol....

Too, making "MMMM-MMMM-MMMM", or "UmUmUmUmUm" sounds with light puffs of warm breath on the backs and back of their necks, does pretty good too...

Might be a few half hearted peeps and squeaks...but otherwise they will settle right down...

Of course, doing this when they have a full Crop is likely the best version...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Lol....
> 
> Too, making "MMMM-MMMM-MMMM", or "UmUmUmUmUm" sounds with light puffs of warm breath on the backs and back of their necks, does pretty good too...
> 
> ...


PHIL! Why do you keep tempting me like that!  NO FAIR!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Too, theres always "Squab-on-the-Cob", you know, where you hold them kinda like you would Corn on the Cob, and you pretend to munch (softly of course, ) on their back and neck and small of the back, saying, "Yumma-yumma-yumma..." or "Yum-Yum-Yum" or something...warm breathing as you go so it kinds warms them up a little too...they like it, and it is fun for them...


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Lol...
> 
> Too, theres always "Squab-on-the-Cob", you know, where you hold them kinda like you would Corn on the Cob, and you pretend to munch (softly of course, ) on their back and neck and small of the back, saying, "Yumma-yumma-yumma..." or "Yum-Yum-Yum" or something...warm breathing as you go so it kinds warms them up a little too...they like it, and it is fun for them...
> 
> ...


Now THERE is a "title!" I LOVE IT...you are really being deliberately tempting now...for shame!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, 
All of these methods sound great, but members such as Maggie would have to go with the "Squab-ka-Bob".

Have a terrific day everyone,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well,
> All of these methods sound great, but members such as Maggie would have to go with the "Squab-ka-Bob".
> 
> Have a terrific day everyone,
> Feather


A downside to having 25 babies is that you can't lavish all the love you want to on any one like we'd like to. I just love their squirmy little bodies when they're cuddling. They want to eat you alive. Ours get pretty quiet after they're fed but all it takes is to walk by and you get many squeaks going. 

I just wish that the pigeon haters could just be exposed to a newborn baby pigeon, feed it, change it and do all the things necessary to have a contented, healthy baby. They wouldn't remain haters very long.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well,
> All of these methods sound great, but members such as Maggie would have to go with the "Squab-ka-Bob".
> 
> Have a terrific day everyone,
> Feather


Feather, you are QUITE clever and Maggie will LOVE it!

However, if Phil keeps coming up with these "delicious" methods, I, - ah - find myself 'drifting' away from species of the feathered kind! I must be particularly susceptible to his methods...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting advice Phil, I've held a 5 day old squab once. It was Last year in April when I went to visit a friend of mine. I named the squab Peabo, he was very cute one thing I found that also calms them down is try holding them near your chest. I found out with Peabo that it calmed him down 'cause he didn't struggle as much as he did before I tried it.

I have a photo of him at 3 weeks old that I'll post when I have a chance.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is interesting. Phil has made me hungry, Maggie sleepy, has definitely awaken something in Shi, and has BirdDogg going through old photographs.

Yes Phil....you have moved the "Beast" in all of us.

Now....how do you get a Peeper, Squeaker, or Squab to calm down again???

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> This is interesting. Phil has made me hungry, Maggie sleepy, has definitely awaken something in Shi, and has BirdDogg going through old potographs.
> 
> *I think you have summed up things quite nicely, Feather...*
> 
> ...


Yes, Phil, you started this thread...what else ya got??? Inquiring minds want to know...never dismiss the power of the written word...

Although, NOW that I'm REALLY thinking about it...I might not be able to take anymore... ah, "methods" for... maybe about a day???


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

First off, it's fine if Phil has brought the beast out in y'all......you were probably
trying to release the little devil anyways  ....and Phil, the Squab on the Cob is just adorable and sweet  

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, the other thing I do sometimes, and really was one of the first things I started off doing many years ago...is to just lay down on the bed with them, if it is one or three or five or as may be...and...just to lay still and quietly and to b-a-r-e-l-y peek at them now and then.

After their initial all-wound-up phase, they will usually, or after a few rounds of this over as many days, they will usually settle down in little hollow places, in upturned palms or nooks, and day dream, preen or doze off...

But they will be very, very peripherally alert to if you open your eyes for any reason, and if they see you looking 'at' them, they will get all wound up again instantly...


I remember the first Baby Pigeon I had and not knowing anything hardly about what to do or how to do it, I was tired mid-day and it was Summer time, and so I just set him on my chest and took a nap that way, and he settled right into it ( this youngster was about 12 days old or so I guess, ) and just snoozed too, but I learned right then, I had to keep my eyes closed, or JUST barely peek a tiny bit through almost closed eyelids, ) or else!

Lol...

Of course, if you try this with several at once, or even one, you must know your sleep habits and NOT turn over or move much of course, 'cause you can not be sure just where each of them is!

I did a little fifteen minute laydown day-dream time for myself earlier today, and grabbed 'Jet' for him to have a little social/relax time, and he was splendid, he just did a few minutes of all-wound-up Peeping and flapping and running around holding his Wings out and so on, and I reminded him that this was not 'feed-time', but R-e-l-a-x--&--q-u-i-e-t time, and after a few minutes he walked over to my palm, nestled in, preened a moment or two, and dozed off with intermittantly 3/4 closed eyelids, just dreamily poised to notice in case, or for when, I were to open my eyes...

They sure do not want to miss anything...!

So after a little while, figuring I should get up and get back to Work, I opened my eyes, and...

"PEEEEEP!-PEEEEEEP!-PEEEEEEEP!" all wiggles, head thrusting 'up' looking expectantly, and every muscle and sinue wiggleing like a Puppy of course ( him I mean) and so...that was that!


Relax time was over...!

But, we did it, and it went well...and they will do it with a little practice...they get the drill if you run them through it a few times...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil, just curious.....not for me, I'm ummm, asking for a friend....what size bed
do you think you would need for 2 adults and lets say, hmmm, oh, about 25 little bundles of joy??  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your post brings a whole new meaning to "sleeping with the angels!"  

That is just amazing. I wonder how others would fare doing what you did. I have a feeling that you have the right "aura" and touch for this to work so well for you! You don't happen to have "Francis" as part of your name, do you? 

You are certainly the "Bird Man of Vegas!"

Don't think I can write anymore...suddenly, I'm ...getting ...quite...sleepy...and...I...have...already...eaten............ 

don't....open...your...eyes....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I usually try to get in a full day and more. It has gotten so, that as soon as I go down, I'm out. Even if i blink too long I fall asleep. I would hate to wake up to squab-cakes. Maybe not though...animal people always have that awareness that there is something tiny around, so don't move...even when they are asleep.

Phil, you always put a smile on my face. So I will be facing the world today with a smile.

Shi and F.P. you two are pretty good at making me laugh, so I will be laughing as well.

Tonight Then,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I usually try to get in a full day and more. It has gotten so, that as soon as I go down, I'm out. Even if i blink too long I fall asleep. I would hate to wake up to squab-cakes. Maybe not though...animal people always have that awareness that there is something tiny around, so don't move...even when they are asleep.
> 
> Phil, you always put a smile on my face. So I will be facing the world today with a smile.
> 
> ...


Well, then Feather, we certainly have a "mutual admiration" society going here! So many times you have inspired me to bigger and better....ah....well, yes ...um, this thread being one of many...

Of course, also between fp and Phil...well, I, TOO, have a SMILE on my face and laughter ringing in my ears...

*oh no, feather, please don't say "tonight then!" OH MY... *


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, so I've been away from the list for a while, but ths sure caught my eye. I have the *loudest little feral rescue Squeaker* in the whole world right now! I loved reading all the calming techniques, but I am trying to minimize hand-contact  so *Squishy* (after how he fed, and fed and fed) can be released.

However, I have hound mix that whistles when he wants my attention. I decided they deserved each other and when I need peace, they are "crated" in the same room. I honestly can't tell who's who -whistle, squeak, squeak, whistle. 

Of course I discovered this by yelling at the dog to shut up before I realized he was in the room with me and the noise was coming from the pigeon room.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like you have a creative little squeaker, umm, whistler, on your hands.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

brisbanepigeon said:


> OK, so I've been away from the list for a while, but ths sure caught my eye. I have the *loudest little feral rescue Squeaker* in the whole world right now! I loved reading all the calming techniques, but I am trying to minimize hand-contact  so *Squishy* (after how he fed, and fed and fed) can be released.
> 
> However, I have hound mix that whistles when he wants my attention. I decided they deserved each other and when I need peace, they are "crated" in the same room. I honestly can't tell who's who -whistle, squeak, squeak, whistle.
> 
> Of course I discovered this by yelling at the dog to shut up before I realized he was in the room with me and the noise was coming from the pigeon room.


VERY funny! 

I don't think using some of Phil's techniques on your Sqeaker will do any harm at all! May help a lot!

I, for one, won't be forgetting his - ah - techniques any time soon!!  

Thanks Phil!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

When I feed my cats, Mr. Squeaks has to go "home" for his "snack" and to give the cats peace to eat.

When the time comes to let him out again, I will sometimes pick him up instead of letting him come out on his own.

Whenever he gets "squirmy," I just gently run my fingernails down his back. Calms him right down... if it works for Squeaks, could also work for other adult pigeons.  

Wanna trade techniques, Phil??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi and F.P. you two are pretty good at making me laugh, so I will be laughing as well.
> 
> Tonight Then,
> Feather



"...you have moved the "Beast" in all of us."

"Squab-ka-Bob"

"I would hate to wake up to squab-cakes."

ROFLMAO, Feather!!  

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

F.P.,

If you and Shi wouldn't get me going, I could maintain a more dignified persona on this forum.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Who wants a dignified persona anyhow. I'd rather have our Feather just the way she is.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Maggie,

O.K. then...it's settled. I'll fight any dignification with all I've got!  

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Thank You Maggie,
> 
> O.K. then...it's settled. I'll fight any dignification with all I've got!
> 
> Feather


You GO, Feather...you da instigator!

Oh, wait! PHIL started this thread!

PHIL! Where are YOU?? You never answered my question about trading techniques!   

HEY, WAKE UP! stop sleeping! OPEN YOUR EYES...all dignity has been lost anyway!

I (we) TRULY mean no harm...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Phil, just curious.....not for me, I'm ummm, asking for a friend....what size bed
> do you think you would need for 2 adults and lets say, hmmm, oh, about 25 little bundles of joy??
> 
> fp



Hi fp,


Uhhhhhhh...I guess a Bed which has plenty of extra sheets, and a good laundry service whom one tips 'well'...with 'size' as a second consideration...!


Lol...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> You GO, Feather...you da instigator!
> 
> Oh, wait! PHIL started this thread!
> 
> ...



Hi Mr squeaks...!


Oye, I am getting behind even in my OWN threads...!

Sure! Trade away!

This is for 'Peeprs' and 'squeakers', right?

 

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh!

Another one...for 'Peepers', 'Squeakers' or the Adult who is comfortable with it...

"The Napolian Hand Nest"..

Where, you hold them in one hand, in your palm, with your fingers curled up around their sides...and, have your hand, and them in it, inside your shirt, next to your heart or against your skin anyway, so it is darkish, warm and quiet in there for them.

I have had this work pretty well with wild/feral adults who I wanted to see calm down and accept the idea that 'hands' can be allright, or who seemed to need something and I did not know what it was.

I did a lot of this with my PPMV Hen, and she liked it a lot...she was a wild feral Bird of course...

Makes it hard to type on the computer one-handed, but one can manage. Since to do this one pretty well has to stay put of course for it to be soothing for them.

Otherwise, she HATED being handled or picked up! (still hates it, grunts like it was the end of the world! ) But she'd settle down and relax into my palm when we'd do that one...and seem quite content and relaxed...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Mr squeaks...!
> 
> 
> Oye, I am getting behind even in my OWN threads...!
> ...



Uh, well, yeah, kinda  *sigh*

Oh, another thing I found out about Squeaks...he's likes to be scratched under his wings...something else to be - uh - added...I'm sure Peepers and Squeakers will like that too WHEN they are a little older???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ..."The Napolian Hand Nest"....


I remember you wrote about this one before. I found it really helped with Grace when she was so sick last year. She was five years old at the time, so some of these techniques can be helpful for adult birds, also. Seems to very gently show them that human contact is not scarey. It helped her to not be as stressed when being hand fed. She even started to relax her throat and accept more food.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Oh!
> 
> Another one...for 'Peepers', 'Squeakers' or the Adult who is comfortable with it...
> 
> ...


You are definitely a man after my own heart! GREAT TECHNIQUES! And, I DO so thank you for sharing...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhhh...I guess a Bed which has plenty of extra sheets, and a good laundry service whom one tips 'well'...with 'size' as a second consideration...!
> ...


*Sounds just fine to me...I'd even do the laundry...  *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh yes, I have found that when Squeaks squats down, he likes to be scratched...gently - on top of his head, back of his neck and under his chi...er, I mean, beak!  

He must like this because he just sits there with his eyes closed... Of course, I'm sure this MAY work for "squeakers" too...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> When I feed my cats, Mr. Squeaks has to go "home" for his "snack" and to give the cats peace to eat.
> 
> When the time comes to let him out again, I will sometimes pick him up instead of letting him come out on his own.
> 
> ...


Super Squeeks is not afraid of cat claws ran down his back. S.S. is not afraid of anything that cats have under their sleeves, but maybe another type of pigeon would be leery of the lures of felines.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Super Squeeks is not afraid of cat claws ran down his back. S.S. is not afraid of anything that cats have under their sleeves, but maybe another type of pigeon would be leery of the lures of felines.
> 
> Feather


Oh, THANK YOU Feather! You are correct about Super Squeaks and the cats...

*However, I, his mate, was the one running nails down his back... and, uh, Phil and I are trading techniques, kinda human to human, in a manner of speaking. In this case, cats are OUT...I'm sure you understand...  *


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes...I got that much. I know very well that you are the one with the nails,
claws, paws or what ever you want them to be. I was just reminding you that S.S. is not afraid of cats, but maybe some other pigeons are.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Yes...I got that much. I know very well that you are the one with the nails,
> claws, paws or what ever you want them to be. I was just reminding you that S.S. is not afraid of cats, but maybe some other pigeons are.
> 
> Feather


Yes, Super Squeaks is not afraid of HIS cats. However, most pigeons have GOOD reasons to be afraid of most cats.

However, I certainly wouldn't bring any cats to see Phil!


----------

